# Nude Low Key, Natural Light (NSFW)



## cauzimme (Nov 24, 2015)

Last Friday I had the pleasure to do a photoshoot in a big industrial-residential loft with some friends.
Around 11am, light was coming from the patio door hitting on a wood low table. A friend of mine wanted to try some nude, but without showing her face.

Follow this link


----------



## JoeW (Nov 24, 2015)

That's absolutely, positively gorgeous.  Well done.  Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## cauzimme (Nov 24, 2015)

JoeW said:


> That's absolutely, positively gorgeous.  Well done.  Thank you for sharing this.


Thank you


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2015)

Excellent job!


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 28, 2015)

I am quite sure this is the best work i've seen from you yet! I love it, Great job!!!


----------



## Rgollar (Nov 28, 2015)

Very nice and I do mean the photo lol. I think the lighting and the setup is great well done.


----------



## Bod (Dec 3, 2015)

Beautiful Picture, all I have to say


----------

